# Shimano Torium 30



## ADRENALINE

How many of you own or use these reels? I own 6 and constantly have to repair them. The freespool lever is by far the cheapest and most poorly designed product made. It either breaks or becomes disengaged internally on a regular basis.How many of you have had the same problem with this reel?


----------



## lobsterman

I blew one up 3 times in 5 trips and Shimano sent me a new one and I sold it. I replaced it with a Daiwa saltist 40 ( same size ) and have not had any problems for over 2 years now and still going strong. The Torium is a joke, It has plastic inside holding it together and a mickey mouse anti reverse bearing without a pawl back up.


----------



## ADRENALINE

I totally agree, these reels are not worth the $. Shimano will not admit there is a problem even though I have seen several of these reels in for service for the same problems at local shops.


----------



## lobsterman

In my jigging party there were 5 purchased and all 5 have been repaied and mine was the only one to blow up under warranty, so the others had to pay to have theirs fixed out of pocket. The service rep told me they never have problems with that reel butI have a friend that worked at Half Hitch and he said they replaced them almost every single week. The ones that weren't under warranty they sent to Half Hitch Panama City ( warranty repair center ) to be fixed on the customers nickel.


----------



## Nat

info on upgrading the reel

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=509.0

info on the factory upgrade for pre 2005 toriums listed here

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic481321-11-1.aspx

a lower cost, high speed, alternative is the Shimano Star 20/40

it's got bigger gears, a better anti reverse and the graphite frame is less maintenance

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=17.0


----------



## ADRENALINE

All of mine were purchased new for the 09 season, so the upgrade doesn't apply. Thanks for the link though. Shimano offered free replacement parts, but that does not address the problem. They either need to re-design the faulty parts or recall the reels.


----------



## Sea That

i have one it worked great for 2 years but just dropped it off to get that same thing fixed


----------



## Travis Gill

My buddies blew up real soon after he got it. We caught a bunch of kings and snappers on it but the first time we used it for jack fishing it blew up. Ill stick with a good ol 6/0 from now on


----------



## lobsterman

They make small reels that will more than suffice on big jacks but they are not cheap.


----------



## Chris V

My love for them is bittersweet. I've owned a fewmodels since they came out with them and have had no issues with mine even on big tuna and AJ's. On the other hand I've used someone elses Torium on board and have nearly broken my hands from failed anti-reverses. I still love these and recommend them to my customers but if they are intending to use them for anything other than all around bottom fishing or light trolling I show them another reel.

I've owned five trinidads which look almost identical for the most part internally and have never experienced any of the problems I've had with toriums.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

That's too bad; I've never heard anything bad about Shimanos. I REALLY like the torsa for bottom fishing. Badass little reel but pricey


----------



## user6993

We have used them for about three years now. The first year I was about to throw them all over board along with the rods. But after replacing the anti reverse gear two years ago I like them alot. They are light have a good gear ratio can handle some mid size fish for the 20's and 30. The 50 will pull up bull sharks all day long (just ask cliff). So for the most part I still will use them while I catch mingo,scamp and even a gag now and then. But they are not for the heavy weight fish.


----------



## Chris V

I like the torsas too but to be honest with you once you consider the cost and how much of a difference it really makes I'll take my Trinidad 40's over the Torsa anyday. They cost a lot less too. The main thing about the torsa that i like more is the lever drag though.


----------



## Lyin Too

I had 3, got tired of repairing em and gave to someone I didnt like much. I'll stay with Penn reels.


----------



## Sea That

with as many sharks and grouper that i have caught including a 10+ foot tiger have to give it a little TLC once in 2 years I can't complain about it. I like mine and would suggest it to anyone


----------



## baldona523

My dad and a couple of his friends have one or two each, and all of them love them as far as I know, but some of them do not fish very often so it may be a limited use type of thing. For the little I have used it, I like it, but I have to admit it does not feel like it is meant for a beating like you want a saltwater reel to be. 



I have been looking into getting another combo or two for general bottom fishing and light trolling, and pretty much all brands have a reel almost identical to it. To me that says something that it was the first, but I am going to compare all the others before I make a purchase. At least one person likes the diawa, anyone used Penn's or anyone else's equivalent?


----------



## NaClH2O

I have used the Torium 30 for a couple of years now. The anti reverse is shot on it now and needs to be replaced. It will handle scamp and medium sized snapper with no problem but big jacks and gags just have their way with it. I purchased a Penn Torque 200 last year and it is twice the reel the Torium is, and the gear ratio is the same. The Torque is more expensive than the Torium but defentely worth the extra money, and its not nearly as expensive as the Torsa.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Chris V

I love the daiwa saltist and saltiga. They are solid dependable reels and I've never experienced any issues with them


----------



## ADRENALINE

> *NaClH2O (1/11/2010)*I have used the Torium 30 for a couple of years now. The anti reverse is shot on it now and needs to be replaced. It will handle scamp and medium sized snapper with no problem but big jacks and gags just have their way with it. I purchased a Penn Torque 200 last year and it is twice the reel the Torium is, and the gear ratio is the same. The Torque is more expensive than the Torium but defentely worth the extra money, and its not nearly as expensive as the Torsa.
> 
> Team Recess
> 
> Rob


+1. I fished well over 100 bottom trips last seasonwith these reels and TOTALLY agree that any fishover 20-30lbs will have there way with these reels more times than not. They sound like they are going to explode if you hook a decent fishor breaktotally. Some people say they have had good luck with them, but rest assured, the problems WILL come.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *lobsterman (1/9/2010)*I replaced it with a Daiwa saltist 40 ( same size )




I landed several big tuna up to 200lb with my Saltiga 40 in '09. I felt like 300lb will still be no problem for that reel, but wouldn't want to go any bigger. Luckily I was advised before I made the torium mistake. On the flip side the 40N Trinidad is great.


----------



## lobsterman

> *Eastern Tackle (1/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (1/9/2010)*I replaced it with a Daiwa saltist 40 ( same size )
> 
> 
> 
> I landed several big tuna up to 200lb with my Saltiga 40 in '09. I felt like 300lb will still be no problem for that reel, but wouldn't want to go any bigger. Luckily I was advised before I made the torium mistake. *On the flip side the 40N Trinidad is great*.
Click to expand...

I will tell you that the only difference in the Torium and the Trinidad is the side plates are metal and not composite. The antireverse bearings are the same and a Trinidad will also blow up. It does not have the backup pawl that better more expensive reels have. For me for the money you can't beat a Saltist reel.


----------



## Chris V

> *lobsterman (1/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eastern Tackle (1/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (1/9/2010)*I replaced it with a Daiwa saltist 40 ( same size )
> 
> 
> 
> I landed several big tuna up to 200lb with my Saltiga 40 in '09. I felt like 300lb will still be no problem for that reel, but wouldn't want to go any bigger. Luckily I was advised before I made the torium mistake. *On the flip side the 40N Trinidad is great*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell you that the only difference in the Torium and the Trinidad is the side plates are metal and not composite. The antireverse bearings are the same and a Trinidad will also blow up. It does not have the backup pawl that better more expensive reels have. For me for the money you can't beat a Saltist reel.
Click to expand...

George, me and you have had this talk before when the subject of Trinidads had come up andI will 100% disagree with you on this one. I have used accurates, daiwa saltigas and saltist, pro-gear, avets, etc, etc and will hands down say the best one I've ever used was the trinidad. I have done some extreme things with them with yellowfin, big AJ's, grouper you name it using up to 34lbs of drag (40 narrow) and have yet to experience any problems. They have also been one of the least complained about reels I've ever sold anyone including other higher end "jigging reels".

I thought you've never bought one for fear of the dreaded torium problems? Oh andI know where you can get those jigs you asked about if you are still interested and I may be able to get you a break on some.


----------



## lobsterman

Just going by the ones in my jigging circle that have had experience with that reel and also what the shimano rep told me. I know several people that claim to have blown one up. But these guys are serious jiggers. Monster fish on miniture fishing tackle.


----------



## Chris V

George, I have to argue with you on this one cause I'm bored and I love all 4 of my trinidads. What Shimano rep? I happen to know a few and they would in no way whatsoever badmouth the trinidad. Unless I saw one blowup myself on a fish, not angler error, I would never believe it. Monster fish onany of myTrinidads equals a deadfish. Unless the line breaks, hook pulls, dolphin eats it, submarine tangles in my line....................


----------



## Nat

> *tunapopper (1/12/2010)*George, I have to argue with you on this one cause I'm bored and I love all 4 of my trinidads. What Shimano rep? I happen to know a few and they would in no way whatsoever badmouth the trinidad. Unless I saw one blowup myself on a fish, not angler error, I would never believe it. Monster fish onany of myTrinidads equals a deadfish. Unless the line breaks, hook pulls, dolphin eats it, submarine tangles in my line....................


I think it's the real deal, the trinidad has a weak link in the anti reverse...................

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=509.0



that's why they make the Trinidad DC


----------



## Chris V

Well, knock on wood I haven't experienced it yet and until I do personally I would never badmouth one.


----------



## Water Spout II

while we are talking about shimano, what do yall think about the tyrnos 30 2-speeds. Like them, dislike? What have you heard? Ever used em?


----------



## Chris V

Have used the 20's, 16's and 12 2-speeds and thought they were great. The retrieve is pretty quick too which I found to be very helpful in bullying big grouper off the bottom.

I've set up a couple people with the 30 2-speeds and so far so good as far as no returns. the main Shimano's that seem to find their way back are Toriums and smaller Stradics in the 2500 and 3000 sizes. Tekotas have had complaints as well with the drag washers prematurely wearing out but its usually caused by anglers locking the drags down and not loosening them after fishing trips. The thinner washers in them end up flattening and cracking under the pressure


----------



## lobsterman

One of my buddies uses one for jigging and absolutely loves it. He was running a dive boat out of panama City and a diver on the boat found an almost new Tyrnos 30 II and Trevalla while diving a wreck he went to and the guy gave it to him because he didn't fish.


----------



## Travis Gill

Trinidads are awesome! Ive used a few that have been through years of use and caught alot of big bottom dwellers and they are still going strong! They can take wayyyyy more than a torium. To whoever asked about the tyrnos I love them! We used them for ****** fishing and they do a great job


----------



## Nat

My Torium 30 is in the shop @rodnreel depot and the pawl is chewed up just like the pictures in the post on alantanni's web page.

the reel has not seen but a couple years of snapper fishing and a maybe 2 good amberjack over 30 lb ......but it is smoooooth and fun to fish with

so,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm inclined to agree with the original post

the reel can't stand up to expectations

I give shimano a thumbs down.....for my hard earned money

Shimano put out a crappy product


----------



## dantheman1

I had a torium 30 myself an it got whooped by big grouper an ajs all the time. I eventually sold it. Only shimanos I like are TLD's cause theyre lightweight an versatile. Both saltist and torque are great reels.


----------



## Texasgator

I have 3 torium 30s with no problems in 4 years. I have one Trinidad that I like a lot better and one torsa that I haven't caught anything of size on. The Toriums have worked well with Snappers and Jacks.


----------

